# Post Your Favorite Movie Scenes



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 2, 2009)

Post scenes from some of your favorite movies.

*For a Few Dollars More, Final duel*
"Every Sweet Day"
*The Good The Bad and the Ugly Finale*
"Every Sweet Day"
*Once Upon Time In The West - Final Showdown*
"Every Sweet Day"


----------



## CBACS (Nov 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Plz-bhcHryc[/YOUTUBE]
You're tearing me apart!


----------



## ez (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kpkWQmIdMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Nov 2, 2009)

last scene from gladiator is one of mu favorites as well as

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGjFE3Zx_8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSAu9bEkMbk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Altron (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2009)

Epic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHwvM8Lw4v0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lady Azura (Dec 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJnIuBl3RL0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Munken (Dec 7, 2009)

The Shawshank Redemption


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se8TM696HRY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4oPFXWXaDE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWi1fgJ5Wl8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KmUZ4nQ-6k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ethereal (Dec 7, 2009)

Billy Elliott
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOGBTFFxOpY&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]

Forrest Gump
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfp36MMWKS0[/YOUTUBE]

Trainspotting
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmzaBvKzrZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 7, 2009)

*Attack of the Killer Tomatoes*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6ZRPZUnCcQ[/YOUTUBE]

*V for Vendetta*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW6HbZXI9Y0[/YOUTUBE]

*The Matrix*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdLXK4cz1UQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Death Sentence*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds1l1XOXg_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Casino Royale- James Bond has an itch.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRFkCIQAjBU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Migooki (Dec 7, 2009)

[Youtube]moLkj9nawG4[/youtube]


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 29, 2009)

*Michael Jackson's This Is It- Black Or White* _"It's Time For You To Shine/ Interlude"_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaHwl-Fdqhs[/YOUTUBE]
It starts at 1:59


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XgmzHa9lhY[/YOUTUBE]

I love the ending the best.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAG5vBKmvcA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OFgZQabR3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (May 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZorwMyOyPOk[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5SCihtqwxY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45V6db9CKcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 25, 2010)

this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 25, 2010)

You already know.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czb4jn5y94g[/YOUTUBE]

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid - Knife fight
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWTNBRs7Ccs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 25, 2010)

*Five Easy Pieces:*
[YOUTUBE]6wtfNE4z6a8[/YOUTUBE]

*Becket:*
[YOUTUBE]X4BbUXblkKw[/YOUTUBE]

*Tombstone:*
[YOUTUBE]CwEIkXMfL1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

boondock saints evil man dead man Link removed


----------

